# 20 days till blastoff!!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just around the corner yet no "smack talk"?? just enough time to get my "secret weapons" shined and ready!! (who knows...it may change the way we fish erie!! oh yeah that was a few years ago!! DOH!)


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> just around the corner yet no "smack talk"?? just enough time to get my "secret weapons" shined and ready!! (who knows...it may change the way we fish erie!! oh yeah that was a few years ago!! DOH!)


Would that secret weapon be Cheesedawg and his roger dodgers? It'll be interesting and fun no matter what the case.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> just enough time to get my "secret weapons" shined and ready!!


from my understanding, you SHINE you secret weapon alot


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ezbite said:


> from my understanding, you SHINE you secret weapon alot


and it begins.......


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Seeing as I've yet to weigh in 5 fish at either of the past 2 hawgfests that I've fished, I better abstain from any smack talking.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Seeing as I've yet to weigh in 5 fish at either of the past 2 hawgfests that I've fished, I better abstain from any smack talking.


i weighed 5 fish the last 2 years!!! 3 one year and 2 the other!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Ezbit going to bring his lead spoons out this way


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Ezbit going to bring his lead spoons out this way


He is too busy chasing tree rats !!#


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

[email protected][email protected][email protected] I got him !# down. Does he hunt in those sunglasses?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

QUOTE=tubuzz2;882275][email protected][email protected][email protected] I got him !# down. Does he hunt in those sunglasses?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Floyd R. Turbo....


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> QUOTE=tubuzz2;882275][email protected][email protected][email protected] I got him !# down. Does he hunt in those sunglasses?


[/QUOTE]

woww.............

thats all i can say. What one is the tree rat?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

woww.............

thats all i can say. What one is the tree rat? [/QUOTE]

The one that is hung like a button on a fur coat.....


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> woww.............
> 
> thats all i can say. What one is the tree rat?


The one that is hung like a button on a fur coat..... [/QUOTE]

when the hell did richard simmons start squirrel hunting???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

when you see the buffalo hat, you'll know its all over, just like squirrel


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

EZ How'd you get that rat? Heard you coudn't hit the water if you fell out of a boat! Maybe you scared it to death with the hat and no sunglasses!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

scatter gun off the bird feeder does not [email protected]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you know tuba player, kristydawg WAS on the top of my list, congrads on your promotion dont worry rex, your climbing the ladder too


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> you know tuba player, *kristydawg WAS on the top *of my list, congrads on your promotion dont worry rex, your climbing the ladder too


Wow what a lucky guy you are matt----tom must think highly of you


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

No way...you took that hat into the woods...! I'm tending to agree you scared the heck out of that one...!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> Wow what a lucky guy you are matt----tom must think highly of you


Trust me, it's an honor to be held in such high regard !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> i weighed 5 fish the last 2 years!!! 3 one year and 2 the other!!!


Better quit spending so much time polishing your secret weapon and fish. Looks like I may have to get back there and fish instead of driving the boat this year.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Here in NE Ohio we have really UGLY people. I used to see my
neighbor, Thibodeaux, go out in the woods every morning and come back with a
mess of squirrels, but I never saw him bring a gun.
One morning, I went out and met him and asked him if he was trapping them
squirrels. He said, "No, I just ugly them to death."
Well, I told him I never heard of such a thing and he invited me to come
along and see how it was done. Shortly after we entered the woods, we spotted a
squirrel up in a tree. Old Thibodeaux gave a short whistle to get the squirrel's
attention and when the squirrel looked, Thibodeaux squinched up his face and
stared right at the squirrel.
To my amazement, the squirrel dropped out of the tree and hit the ground,
dead as a doornail.
I told Thibodeaux, "It is hard to believe anybody can do that!"
He said that it was no big deal he knew lots of people that could do that. 
He said, "As a matter of fact, even EZBITE can do it, but I don't let him hunt
anymore, 'cause he messes up the meat too bad."


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys cant wait! Any good advise to a first time fisherman in the hawg! I did hear the river does get a little busy. thanks dan


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

little d said:


> Hey guys cant wait! Any good advise to a first time fisherman in the hawg! I did hear the river does get a little busy. thanks dan


pay close attention at the captains meeting and youll be ok, the river does get busy but ogf does a great job in a smooth take-off...most important to stay in line by boat# as this makes all go well...and dont be late!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't forget to return your own boat number card at the weigh in and do not except someone elses that does not want to weigh in. This will result in a DQ


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Team Back Again is getting ready and pumped!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Don't forget to return your own boat number card at the weigh in



after your finish last year, im not sure why your teams even bothering to get a boat board.lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Your buddy George fits that bill too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rattletraprex said:


> Here in NE Ohio we have really UGLY people. I used to see my
> neighbor, Thibodeaux, go out in the woods every morning and come back with a
> mess of squirrels, but I never saw him bring a gun.
> One morning, I went out and met him and asked him if he was trapping them
> ...



ive been told not to pick on people named "rex" they've been picked on enough:Banane19:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey EZ I pull 34 pounds of walleye wih only 5 fish today. I am getting ready for you buddy.[email protected]


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

ezbite said:


> ive been told not to pick on people named "rex" they've been picked on enough:Banane19:


Fetch Rex Fetch I'm used to it so bring it on.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

tubuzz2 said:


> Hey EZ I pull 34 pounds of walleye wih only 5 fish today. I am getting ready for you buddy.[email protected]


That's all you got? Guess that's 30lbs. more then some will catch.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

not enough tuba player, im guessing you didnt see my winning weight guess


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Tom, what is the deal with the shotgun on the squirrels??? Where is the rifle dude! You don't hunt squirrels with a shotgun, everybody knows that. It's that lack of attention to details that will cause you to finish below the Tuba guy's team. P.S. you need a different t-shirt. That Michigan Stinker shirt makes it look like all your pictures came from the same day! Must have been the day you went with Donkey. OOHHH YYYEEEAAA!!! Bring it on!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i wondered how long it was going to take toby keiths little brother to chim in here, but your right i do need to get another stinger shirt, i better call rob


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Just like big brother's song goes,"when the gun smoke settles we'll sing a victory Tune" my question is will you join us at the "local saloon"?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Oh yea, your gonna be at the local saloon after the weigh in alright, crying in your beer.lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

And where the heck is wave warrior? He's the one who started all this smack. He must REALLY be putting a shine on his secret weapon


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ezbite said:


> And where the heck is wave warrior? He's the one who started all this smack. He must REALLY be putting a shine on his secret weapon


been buzy ez...
it takes a loooong time to shine a weapon of mass destruction the size of mine!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezbite said:


> but your right i do need to get another stinger shirt, i better call rob



Does the lettering stay on the shirts, or does it fall off after you wear it once?


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

hetfieldinn said:


> does the lettering stay on the shirts, or does it fall off after you wear it once?
> :d


bwwwaaaahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Does the lettering stay on the shirts, or does it fall off after you wear it once?


WOAH!! look who did a drive-by:Banane48:


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey wave warrior ole buddy, ole pal, you know outboard motor covers dont count at weigh-in, right??:Banane26:


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ezbite said:


> hey wave warrior ole buddy, ole pal, you know outboard motor covers dont count at weigh-in, right??:Banane26:


well since i own an I/O it wont be a problem!! but my I/O cover weighs around 42.75 and i think that will put me in the $$$$$


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Does the lettering stay on the shirts, or does it fall off after you wear it once?



Guuuud one


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Does the lettering stay on the shirts, or does it fall off after you wear it once?



Now, Now. That's not fair. I've had the paint chip off of one of my #5 single Colorados that I bought from Erie Outfitters (are those Silver Streak?). Of course, that was only after it got sucked into the prop on my kicker...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just ate a whole bag of chewy chips ahoy to bulk up so theres no need to eat saturday. im starting to feel it!%


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Only thing guaranteed to fall off on your shirt Het is the sleeves!


----------

